# Time lapse with LR5.2 ?



## Gronlund I (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi.
In Victoria Bampton's e-mail "Lightroom 5.2 updates & more" there is a link to new fatures of LR 5.2.
One feature mentioned is "Slideshow exports can now be under 1 second for time-lapse sequences"
May be I don't understand it right (due to my weak english), but I can't find out how it would work.  In my LR 5.2 / Windows 7 64 bit
the duration of one slide can be set 1-20 sec, no way to go under 1 second. Would be a very handy way to do time lapses if it really works.

Does anybody know something about this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2013)

Sean knows more about time lapse than I do - here's his write up: http://lightroom-blog.com/2013/09/17/timelapse-again-in-lightroom-5-2/


----------



## PJinsodak (Nov 7, 2013)

I solved this by creating a "User Template" slideshow template and then used a text editor to open the file and change the values for "Speed" to under 1.0 seconds (and also adjusted the transitionSpeed, which is the value for fade between slides).   I saved the file and re-imported it into LR 5.2.  The result is that LR shows and uses the adjusted Slide speed and Fade speed of the values I entered into the file.  Of course, if you try to adjust the time in LR again, it will again warn you that the value must be between 1.0 and 20.0 seconds.

Created a step by step on my blog if you wish:  http://www.pjandersonphotography.co...transitions-under-1-0-second-in-lightroom-5-2

Worked for me, but please let me know if you run into snags or if the process could be "fine-tuned".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum PJinsodak. Thanks for posting that.  The other key is it must be 5.2 or later - it won't work in 5.0.


----------

